# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Telkens rood staan

## Scoooter

Dit is het gezondheidsforum gericht op aandoeningen. Mijn vriendin heeft een probleem dat ze iedere maand DIK in het rood staan.

De oorzaak ligt ergens psychisch, maar ik krijg niet voor mekaar hier wat in te kunnen helpen. Extra geld resulteert in meer uitgaven, en uiteindelijk weer rood staan.
Het gaat al haar hele leven op deze manier, maar nu we samen een huis hebben, over trouwplannen spreken, kinderen etc etc, komt ze er steeds meer achter dat er (zoals ze zelf wil geloven) te weinig geld binnen komt. 
Haar visie klopt niet......Er komt namelijk niet te weinig binnen, maar er gaat teveel UIT! 

Dit is echt een probleem waaronder ik ook "lijdt". Ik moet niet aan kinderen krijgen denken...want hoe moet dat financieel??? Haar inkomen is helemaal niet verkeerd, en er is iedere maand best geld voor leuke dingen en dan nog wat sparen, maar alles gaat op.

Het is een psychisch probleem waar ik hoop een oplossing te kunnen vinden. Ik ben bang dat ze hier begeleiding bij nodig heeft, maar wat is een goede vorm hier van?? 

Ik hoop hier wat nuttige info te krijgen.






gr Scoot

----------


## sietske763

Dit lijkt op koopverslaving.....
vaak komt dit voor uit ""niet helemaal gelukkig zijn"
kopen kan een mens heel blij maken.....een soort van compensatie.
zelf herken ik het soms wel een beetje al blijft het bij mij gelukkig bij kleine dingen.
als ik me niet happy voel, dan koop ik sneller iets bv een nagellakje of een creme die goed is voor je huid, en voel me dan veel gelukkiger.

gelukkig worden van kopen is alleen een gevoel van korte duur, het lost nl niets op, de oorzaak met opgelost worden.

ik heb van jou, scooter, al meerdere onderwerpen gelezen die jij startte over je vriendin,
en het ging nooit denderend met haar of met jullie, ook gezien haar "ziektebeeld"
ik denk toch dat daar de oorzaak ligt...
maar wie ben ik...
dus mijn enige advies kan zijn.....toch achterhalen met hulpverlening, waar nu de uiteindelijke oorzaak ligt van "niet helemaal gelukkig zijn" en wat eraan te doen....

veel sterkte, ook voor je vriendin.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Scoot,

Dit soort dingen moet je absoluut met je vriendin bespreken! Gaat het echt niet, zorg er dan bijvoorbeeld voor dat ze een bepaald bedrag per maand krijgt en dat zij bijv even geen toegang heeft tot de bankpas (zodat ze niets extra's kan uitgeven).
Dit is iets wat jullie samen moeten oplossen, zo te lezen weet jij precies hoe het gaat en nu is het dus nog de bedoeling dat je vriendin dit ook gaat inzien. 

Spreek bijvoorbeeld een bepaald budget af en geef haar eventueel een huishoudboekje. Laat haar opschrijven wat ze allemaal koopt! Waarschijnlijk ziet ze dan vanzelf in dat boekje wel dat ze 'onnuttige' dingen koopt en dat zij teveel uitgeeft. Iedere maand een standaard bedrag overschrijven naar een spaarrekening helpt ook al iets om te sparen. 

Succes ermee!

----------


## Elisabeth9

ha die Scooter, 

Het valt niet mee om met geld om te gaan, dat is een feit die we allemaal kennen en zeker hebben meegemaakt en soms nog doen !!! jullie wonen samen,hoe zit dat met de bankrekeningen? hebben jullie een gezamenlijke rekening? ik denk het volgende...(even zakelijk) een gezamenlijke rekening is goed om samen de kosten te delen van het huis, dus de huur,licht, water, electra, en huishoudgeld ! het is ook belangrijk om "allebei" een "eigen" bankrekening te hebben....Liefde is mooi maar je bent allebei een individu..je hoeft en kunt niet alles delen.. :Smile: ..het is belangrijk dat ieder zijn eigen potje heeft, zodat jou vriendin kan shoppen van haar eigen rekening, en op is op, tenzij ze een limiet heeft, dan kan ze rood staan...die limiet kan eraf gehaald worden door de bank dat kunnen jullie met hun bespreken...ook kan een limiet kleiner gemaakt worden....dit kan ook als je met een pasje betaald en gaat pinnen bij een bank of in de winkel...alles is aan te passen als er een limiet op zit.....

ik maak mij zorgen om jullie beiden....jou vriendin moet gaan inzien wat ze doet want dat is niet goed....Scooter jij praat over trouwen????? daar zou ik dan maar mee wachten want jullie relatie is niet stabiel genoeg lijkt het wel....je kunt nog zoveel van iemand houden maar dit is nog maar het begin!!!! eerst moeten de problemen uit de weg, en dan kun je verder kijken....blijf voelen hoe de Liefde is...hoe sterk is deze eigenlijk?.....geld is enorm belangrijk en helemaal in deze tijden...is er werk? is er genoeg inkomen? kunnen jullie je redden als het minder wordt? daar moet je over nadenken....probeer er nogmaals over te praten of zoek in de telefoongids of via een huisarts of op een andere manier iemand op die jou vriendin kan helpen want deze toestanden zijn niet normaal en niet wenselijk....niet te lang mee wachten want het wordt alleen maar erger.... :Embarrassment:  ik wens oprecht dat jullie er samen uitkomen....zo niet, dan moet jij je afvragen of jij je leven wilt weggooien, of alleen verder moet gaan !!!!! ik wens jou "STERKTE" het is verrekte moeilijk, maar zet al je kracht in die je hebt !!!!!, misschien wil jou vriendin luisteren na hulp van een professional...ik duim voor je.....

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Scoot,  :Wink: 

Hoi Scoot..als je tijd hebt laat je dan nog even van je horen hoe het gaat?
misschien heb je vakantie? vandaag wordt het zonnig....prettige dag gewenst...
Groeten.... :Smile:

----------

